# ScottW's Christmas Brew Reviews-Merry Mischief by Sam Adams



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Ok, so I'm at my local Wineshop (Patricks) and I see these 22oz singles of Merry Mischief, Gingerbread Stout from Sam Adams. Knowing I was visiting the bro, I grabbed two at 6.79 each (tax not included)

22oz bbottle 
milk/sweet stout gingerbread flavored
9 ABV

Pours into the glass black and the head dissipates quickly. On the nose is some sweet ginger, clove, nutmeg and a touch of coffee IMO. Took some in and swirled it around and got some deep roasted malt, clove, and that toasted gingerbread. The first half of the beer was wonderful, the second started getting old as we has several before this. Its a sipper and reminds me of a bunch of Carolers hanging around a barrel fire in December sipping a cold but yet warming beverage. It was surprisingly not heavy considering the ABV. The spice on the finish reminded me a little of the Old Fezziwigs but more ginger. A nice beer, go grab one and hang out with some of your pals by the fire.


----------

